

Go: "I have already used the name for *MY* programming language" (2009) - adriancooney
https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=9

======
asperous
I laughed at this:

    
    
        Status: 	Unfortunate
        Closed: 	 Oct 2010

~~~
monsterix
I feel sorry for the hacker who spent 10 years building his own 'Go' language,
writing a book about it only to lose it all to some giant company which did
not care enough to research before naming their own project. Is there no way
to protect the ownership of original project and change that "unfortunate"
status to some fortune?

~~~
dragonwriter
The ownership of the original project is unaffected. Names, OTOH, aren't owned
unless they are in certain special protected classes -- e.g., trademarks. And
its hardly the only case of duplication in programming language names. (IIRC,
there are at least two specific languages as well as a class of languages all
called "D".)

------
saalweachter
That's the problem with global variables. Eventually all the short names for
taken, and you start stomping all over things you didn't even know existed.

------
jamhan
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_%28programming_language%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go!_%28programming_language%29)

------
tzs
To be fair, the first user of the name was a bit obscure. Surely you don't
expect Google to do some kind of search before using the name?

------
kenrick
lol for the first response...."Gone"... made my day.

